# Bajiquan



## KnightlyMongoose (Jul 12, 2007)

The system I study has a form by the name Bajiquan. I really love this form and I recently heard that there is an entire system by that name. Anybody know anything about it?


----------



## count (Jul 12, 2007)

Most modern baji comes from Li Shu Wen.







He re-married baji with a system called piqua. It had been seperated from baji for several hundred years.

Grandmaster Liu Yun Chiao brought these styles from China to Taiwan where he taught it to the military and later at his Wu Tang organization.






Baji is a powerful, close range to no range system complimented by Piqua for long power. It's known for it's vicious elbow techniques.

Hope this helps.


----------



## KnightlyMongoose (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks. Sounds a lot like the form we have.


----------



## count (Jul 15, 2007)

KnightlyMongoose said:


> Thanks. Sounds a lot like the form we have.



Your welcome!. :ultracool

Sounds like your teacher integrated a bit of baji with other systems. Can I ask what other systems he/she teaches and where?:yinyang:


----------



## KnightlyMongoose (Jul 18, 2007)

At my current level mostly long fist


----------



## Mr. E (Jul 18, 2007)

Here is a clip you might find interesting.






You may note that there are others clips related to this as well.

I hope this helps. Bajiquan is quite popular in many parts of the world outside of China. But it has not quite caught on in the Americas yet. That may change.


----------



## count (Jul 18, 2007)

Zhou is awesome. There are tons of his clips up there.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQlvkouoU6w

Here is a picture of my teacher showing some Baji






BTW 'KnightlyMongoose", He used longfist as a base system the way he taught me.


----------

